# larkin soap co. buffalo



## batfish (May 26, 2004)

Hi,

 I found an interesting little bottle (about 2" high) with the following, barely legible, embossing:

 Larkin Soap Co. Buffalo

 The glass is extremely thick.  It is clear, sqare, and unfortunetely, the top is broken off at the neck.

 My Zumwalt's book has a blurb on Larkin - but not much info.  Anyone have any info on this company and the vintage of their bottles?

 Thanks!


----------



## ladyp3797 (May 26, 2004)

Hi Batfish,

 This might help a litte:

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/larkin.htm

 http://ah.bfn.org/h/larkin/

 Lady P


----------



## batfish (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Ladyp!

 The first page has my bottle.  I lifted it's pic from the page and attached it to this message.  Look how subtle the embossing is - it's really hard to read.

 Looks like a lost a little more off the top than I expected!  I'm missing the neck and stopper...


----------



## Maine Digger (May 26, 2004)

Hi Batfish, LadyP has given you a good direction to go, the web site is great; Larkin has quite a history, they started with a few products and expanded into hundreds, and then puff!  Whoops, you were answering while I was posting, regarding the missing top, I often find them loose, and try them on various bottles I dug with them missing, you'd be suprised how many fit![]


----------



## batfish (May 26, 2004)

Larkin is interesting - I'll finish reading the page after I put my kids to bed.  Almost sounds like Amway or something!

 More good news from that page - the page says that the bottle pictured (the same one I found) was dug from an 1890s privy.  I found this Larkin bottle with the Whiskey flask I posted about just before this.  OddDump thinks the flask might be late 1800s, too.

 These bottles came from a new cache I found in my 20s-30s dump.  I had previously found one other old bottle in this dump - a blob top Schlitz - and was wondering where it came from - it was mixed in with a bunch of 30s shards.

 Now I think I know - it rolled down the ravine!  Looks like the top of the ravine has the good stuff!  I think there is still more where these came from.  I'll probably be back out Friday!


----------



## David E (May 27, 2004)

Hi, says here brieflyl1909 to 1920 Larkin bottles manufactured by the company owned Greenburg Glass Co in Greenburg PA.
 Advertisements show the firm John  D Larkin Soap, in 1875.
 They also sold Pottery,furniture,clothing,paint and even some food products.
 Liquidated most in 1942.

 Dave


----------



## ladyp3797 (May 27, 2004)

Ahhh the investigation of the history of your treasure...that's what has me hooked.  Old or new, the discovery process is addicting! [] LP


----------



## Oldtimer (May 28, 2004)

Here's my Larkin soap with stopper. I dug it myself. Also pictured are my "Ozomulsion", and my ABM Poison. I dug the poison, bought the Ozomulsion.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 28, 2004)

Another pic of the three..


----------

